
[Petition] Tell Microsoft to stop making browsers - ckubel
https://www.change.org/p/tell-microsoft-to-stop-making-browsers?recruiter=522724148&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink
======
nabaraz
What's next? Tell bad developers to stop writing code?

